# Utiliser icns créé avec Icon Composer



## iSheeft (17 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aime bien créer des icônes personnalisées pour mes dossiers (d'ailleurs est-ce que quelqu'un aurait un template pour Lion ? Parce que les icônes ne sont plus exactement les même ).
Seulement jusque là je les faisais en PNG, mais le rendu en petit (c'est à dire dans la barre du chemin d'accès et celle de titre) est quand même moche, alors j'ai voulu créer un icns avec Icon Composer.

Le problème, c'est que je n'arrive pas à l'appliquer à mon dossier autrement qu'en passant pas aperçu et du coup, ça n'affiche que la version 512*512

Comment faire pour appliquer la totalité des tailles de mon icône au dossier ?
Sinon, comment faire pour modifier également l'icône dans la barre latérale ? On dirait qu'elle n'est plus affectée depuis Lion.

Merci


----------



## ceslinstinct (19 Août 2011)

iSheeft a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Le problème, c'est que je n'arrive pas à l'appliquer à mon dossier autrement qu'en passant pas aperçu et du coup, ça n'affiche que la version 512*512
> 
> ...


Bonjour

Ma façon de faire avec Léopard 10.5.8 (c'est idiot mais ça marche).

Je créer avec Icon composer les divers formats de l'icône.

Je l'enregistre sur le bureau avec comme nom *applet* (pas de majuscules).

J'ouvre applescript et comme code -- (c'est juste pour dire j'ai écrit du code).
J'enregistre ce code en progiciel (c'est alors un dossier).

Afficher le contenu du paquet avec le clic droit sur cette application.
Ouvrir les dossiers *Contents/Resources *et remplacer l'icone *applet.icns* par la votre.

Quitter.

Avec pomme I il suffit alors de déplacer l'icône sur le dossier.

Le dossier alors a tous les formats d'icône.

On peut garder l'application factice pour créer d'autres icône, où s'entend très bien avec la corbeille.

@+


----------



## iSheeft (20 Août 2011)

Ouah super ! Merci beaucoup.
C'est vrai que l'idée d'une application ne m'était pas du tout venue à l'idée.
Merci beaucoup. 

Sinon, comment ça se fait que l'image ne se modifie plus dans la barre latérale ? Ou plutôt, vu que l'image ne provient pas du .icns, que faire pour modifier cette image dans la barre latérale ?

Merci.


----------



## ceslinstinct (20 Août 2011)

iSheeft a dit:


> Ouah super ! Merci beaucoup.
> Sinon, comment ça se fait que l'image ne se modifie plus dans la barre latérale ? Ou plutôt, vu que l'image ne provient pas du .icns, que faire pour modifier cette image dans la barre latérale ?
> 
> Merci.


Bonsoir

Tu as testé de virer l'icône dans la barre latérale, et de replacer avec la nouvelle?

C'est le format 16 qui est utilisé.

@+


----------



## iSheeft (21 Août 2011)

Oui je viens de tester.
Mais depuis Lion, ce n'est plus le format 16 justement
Le format 16 s'affiche dans la barre en haut, et dans celle du chemin en bas Mais dans la barre latérale, j'ai une icône de dossier grise

Si ce n'est pas modifiable tant pis

Merci


----------



## ceslinstinct (22 Août 2011)

iSheeft a dit:


> Oui je viens de tester.
> Mais depuis Lion, ce n'est plus le format 16 justement
> Le format 16 s'affiche dans la barre en haut, et dans celle du chemin en bas Mais dans la barre latérale, j'ai une icône de dossier grise
> 
> ...


Bonjour

Si j'ai bonne mémoire, il me semble avoir lue qu'avec Lion les icônes dans la barre latérale sont grises et plus en couleurs comme les autres fauves.

C'est une amélioration du système.

@+


----------



## ceslinstinct (22 Août 2011)

Bonjour

Je suis un salaut, *je sait*.

Mon explication, c'etait juste pour savoir si tu aurais le courage de tester.

Il y a plus simple, il suffit de changer l'icône générique (en haut) dans la fenêtre lire les informations par l'image.

Marche très bien avec ces formats d'images: bmp, gif, jp2, JPG, exr, pdf, psd, PICT, png, SVG, tga, tiff, SGI, *icns* (pas testé tous les formats d'images, donc d'autres doivent fonctionner).

On gagne du temps lors de l'affichage, sur de multiples images que de passer par avoir coché *aperçu à la place de l'icône* (défaut: ça prend plus de place sur le volume).

Alors un simple Glisser-Déposer suffit.   

@+


----------



## iSheeft (26 Août 2011)

Merci, mais je sais bien que ça fait partie des nouveautés, je voulais juste savoir si on pouvait modifier les icônes de cette barre, c'est tout.

Par contre, ton dernier message, je comprends pas du tout 
Ta précédente explication se servait déjà de Cmd + I et de l'icône en haut Ça je le savais déjà, mais mon problème c'est que ça ne prenait pas en compte le .icns dans sa totalité, mais ta solution fonctionnait.


----------

